# en freebsd doc



## hruodr (Oct 10, 2022)

en-freebsd-doc has manual only as pdf file? No html anymore? Bad!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2022)

```
# HTML format disabled until separate localized-only build will work again
```






						ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## hruodr (Oct 10, 2022)

That is progress! Things that work do not work anymore and one must wait long until they work again.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2022)

They're always looking for more people that are willing to help out: https://www.freebsd.org/docproj/


----------

